# Hairy Snatch...



## ExLe (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2012)

There's nothing wrong with a hairy snatch. Heck back in the day all the women had beautiful bushes.


----------



## PappyMason (Jan 7, 2012)

i never knew that snatch hair was that extensive.....


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jan 7, 2012)

oh god plz tell me that is FAKE!

wow!


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 7, 2012)

That is fuckin repulsive!


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 7, 2012)

Needs a weed whacker...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 7, 2012)

Ichigo said:


> There's nothing wrong with a hairy snatch. Heck back in the day all the women had beautiful bushes.



Any reason why you shouldn't be banned?


----------



## Rednack (Jan 7, 2012)

I just puked in my mouth..


----------



## GFR (Jan 7, 2012)

Please stop posting vagina pics, you will scare 95% of the members away.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 7, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Any reason why you shouldn't be banned?


 


Let's let him defend his comment before administering punishment...

Maybe he lives in the Bronx, Alaska and the hairy muff keeps his face warm...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2012)

ExLe said:


> Let's let him defend his comment before administering punishment...
> 
> Maybe he lives in the Bronx, Alaska and the hairy muff keeps his face warm...



Da Bronx all day everyday.. Hey i was talking about when i was a kid in the late 70's early 80's. Back then none of the chicks i knew shaved. Heck even the chicks in Hustler and Penthouse had bushes, on the other hand in Playboy they were trimmed.

Any way the truth is, not one of you would give up on sweet piece of pussy if it was hairy! ok!  unless your gay.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2012)

So you guys will kick her out of bed, right?


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2012)

Or her


----------



## Imosted (Jan 7, 2012)

This thread sux


----------



## withoutrulers (Jan 8, 2012)

I'd be afraid of snagging my Pharaoh beard in all that knap knap.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 8, 2012)

Ichigo said:


> So you guys will kick her out of bed, right?



Redeemed


----------



## bdeljoose (Jan 8, 2012)

Dang. No eating any of that shit.


----------



## grynch888 (Jan 9, 2012)

^^^


----------



## grynch888 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Olddawg71 (Jan 9, 2012)

WOOKIEE BUSH!!!...LOL...this thread is just plain awful...

An Old Dawg


----------



## oufinny (Jan 9, 2012)

Ichigo said:


> So you guys will kick her out of bed, right?



Nope, I would tie her down and shave that to reveal what is surely a nice vagina.


----------

